# Something you don't see every day



## Schroedc (Oct 11, 2016)

Walking over to the shop from breakfast this morning and these little guys were all over the sidewalk by the post office, no idea where they are coming from as we're quite a ways from the river but they are adorable. Penny for scale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 11, 2016)

Postal workers on strike?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

Round 'em up. Future $300 plate of escargot at the nearest 5 star French hash house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Round 'em up. Future $300 plate of escargot at the nearest 5 star French hash house.



My new career. Snail Wrangler

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

